# OMG, OMG!!!!!



## Yvonne G (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm so excited I can hardly contain myself. The NCIS premier episode is tonight, but besides that, my yellowfoot eggs are hatching!!!!!!





So you hear that @Will ??? Yellowfoot babies!!!!!! Yippee! Oh gosh, someone hold me down.


----------



## MPRC (Sep 22, 2015)

Congrats! Now you know we are all going to want lots of baby pictures!


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 22, 2015)

YEA!!!!!! Super Cool! 
Congrads.....


----------



## dmmj (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm not sure but I think yvonnes yellow foot eggs are hatching oh yes I also heard the new season of n_c_i_s is on. spoiler alert someone gets slapped


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 22, 2015)

Misty needs to go calm her mistress down.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 22, 2015)

looks like you got several buyers lined up already


----------



## tortoise5643 (Sep 22, 2015)

And leopards too! Congrats! Do you just keep all your eggs together? Kim of cool, just looking in and seeing all different types hatching.


----------



## G-stars (Sep 22, 2015)

Awesome I love yellowfoots.


----------



## keepergale (Sep 22, 2015)

Congratulations. Is this a first time with these?


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 22, 2015)

YEAH!!! So awesome! I'm happy your happy


----------



## Tort Love (Sep 22, 2015)

Congratulations that is AWSOME to cute


----------



## gingerbee (Sep 22, 2015)

Wow that's great. Not many yellow foot torts around. At least compared to the Reds!!! More pics please


----------



## Carol S (Sep 22, 2015)

How exciting!!!!


----------



## tortadise (Sep 22, 2015)

Awesome. Yellowfoots are very cool. Very underrated species for sure. Congrats.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 22, 2015)

keepergale said:


> Congratulations. Is this a first time with these?



No, I hatched out 3 about 5 years ago - that was my first time, and it was just a stroke of luck. They were in the incubator for over 5 months and they were black and stinkin. But I persevered and they eventually hatched. This was before I knew about the hot and humid method, and I really knew nothing about South American tortoises, so those three look like stunted pineapples.


----------



## ascott (Sep 22, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm so excited I can hardly contain mtemf. The NCIS premier episode is tonight, but besides that, my yellowfoot eggs are hatching!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 149622
> View attachment 149623
> ...


Very cool Yvonne ...I have to have to have to point out the use of your old school thermometer..absolutely love it..there are still some of us that find them useful...


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 23, 2015)

I agree with @tortadise they are way underrated. Maybe we should come up with some BS chick sounding name for colorful ones. Maybe 'Lemon Drops'. Congrats Yvonne.


----------



## Alyssa412 (Sep 23, 2015)

Will said:


> I agree with @tortadise they are way underrated. Maybe we should come up with some BS chick sounding name for colorful ones. Maybe 'Lemon Drops'. Congrats Yvonne.


Haha I knew that happened in the snake world, but I didn't realize it sold things with tortoises too!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 23, 2015)

Alyssa412 said:


> Haha I knew that happened in the snake world, but I didn't realize it sold things with tortoises too!


That's what "cherry head" red foots are. It's not a species or even individuals from one geographic region. @Madkins007 tortoise library has a some great details about redfoots (among other species) and it includes the source or 'cherry head' as a name for some redfoots. It's a description of color along, but makes them sound cool, and they look, well, like they have cherry heads.

https://www.facebook.com/KapidoloFarms


----------



## Careym13 (Sep 23, 2015)

How exciting! Congrats to you!!


----------



## Alyssa412 (Sep 23, 2015)

Will said:


> That's what "cherry head" red foots are. It's not a species or even individuals from one geographic region. @Madkins007 tortoise library has a some great details about redfoots (among other species) and it includes the source or 'cherry head' as a name for some redfoots. It's a description of color along, but makes them sound cool, and they look, well, like they have cherry heads.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/KapidoloFarms


thanks for the resource : )


----------



## dmmj (Sep 23, 2015)

I will get two of them. And name one mellow the other yellow. problem solved


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 23, 2015)

dmmj said:


> I will get two of them. And name one mellow the other yellow. problem solved


Awesome


----------



## dmmj (Sep 23, 2015)

I've always wanted some yellow feet I've been sick recently had to give all my tortoises up but I'm itching to get back into it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 23, 2015)

dmmj said:


> I've always wanted some yellow feet I've been sick recently had to give all my tortoises up but I'm itching to get back into it.



Oh no, David. I knew you were sick, but I didn't realize you had to find homes for your tortoises. Heck.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 23, 2015)

yes no one was here for several months they would have died if I hadn't


----------



## dmmj (Sep 23, 2015)

I made the tough choice of what was better for them not for me


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 23, 2015)

Well, if you get more, and this happens again, ask around for a foster. You're not that far from me. I'd be happy to foster your tortoises. Cripes, I took care of Dr. Cosmonaut's two RF tortoises for over two years while he was in China.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 23, 2015)

I don't plan onever being in the hospital again except for of course to get my permanent dialysis accessing thingy and of course if I ever qualified for transplant but thank you for the offer I did try to look last time things just happen too quickly


----------



## tortadise (Sep 23, 2015)

Will said:


> I agree with @tortadise they are way underrated. Maybe we should come up with some BS chick sounding name for colorful ones. Maybe 'Lemon Drops'. Congrats Yvonne.


ahahahahah. Yeah that for sure would probably work.


----------



## keepergale (Sep 23, 2015)

Steal from the Ball Python guys
Lemon Blasts. Marketing Marketing Marketing.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 24, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 24, 2015)

dmmj said:


> I've always wanted some yellow feet I've been sick recently had to give all my tortoises up but I'm itching to get back into it.


I'm sorry to hear you've been sick


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Sep 24, 2015)

I can't WAIT to see your yellows hatch   lots of pictures please when it happens!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 24, 2015)

I love the thought of raising lemon drops. Lol thanks Will.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 24, 2015)

I like lemon drops as well


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 26, 2015)

Two with big yolks still in the incubator, and these two in the habitat:






I don't know if I can't hold the camera still enough or if my camera just doesn't take good close-ups. Sorry for the blurry pic.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 26, 2015)

I like big yolks and I cannot lie you other brothers can't deny.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 26, 2015)

It's a candy dish of lemon drops.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 26, 2015)

I seriously love that name for them


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 26, 2015)

dmmj said:


> I seriously love that name for them



Me too!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 26, 2015)

dmmj said:


> I will get two of them. And name one mellow the other yellow. problem solved


That's exactly what 2 of my parakeets are named Mellow Yellow, and the other is Greenie Beanie because she's got a green back, most is yellow tho.


----------



## Amberlamothe23 (Sep 29, 2015)

So cute! Are you going to sell or keep.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 30, 2015)

Amberlamothe23 said:


> So cute! Are you going to sell or keep.



They will be for sale in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 30, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> They will be for sale in about 2 weeks.



Grabs a chair, a sleeping bag, a tarp, a case of water, a box of food and settles in for the long wait until the window opens up that sells tortoises.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 30, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Grabs a chair, a sleeping bag, a tarp, a case of water, a box of food and settles in for the long wait until the window opens up that sells tortoises.




You forgot to bring a pee container!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 30, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> You forgot to bring a pee container!


Depends........


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 30, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Depends........



LOL! A little play on words there?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 30, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! A little play on words there?


Yup


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey guys, It's my opinion they need to be up and doing for about a month before being sold. Longer is good. I want to know that at least that one hurdle out of the egg is passed, that they can eat and defecate food on their own, not just yolk. Many husbandry (nurture) things can go wrong, but that is a nature thing that I feel is important to establish. as working. 

The high interest is good and with more than just one or two, I'm thinking that the expressed interest/demand can be met. Based on how I price leo's you may already feel confident that I don't push the max on price, but rather try to find as low a price as I can that does not encourage flipping. Yvonne and I will sort this out this next weekend, and reach out first to the expressed interest of people on this thread, then go from there. Maybe Yvonne wants to hold a few herself, maybe I do too. But that is a conversation between tortoise husband and tortoise wife. I already know my matrimonial wife says no more.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 30, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> You forgot to bring a pee container!


 Nopers it will be reusing one of the food packages and the water bottles. Gotta reuse stuff and save on space ya know.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 30, 2015)

my word of honor I don't plan to flip I promise


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 30, 2015)

dmmj said:


> my word of honor I don't plan to flip I promise



***Yvonne looks behind David's back and sees that he has his fingers crossed***


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 30, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne looks behind David's back and sees that he has his fingers crossed***



*holds up mirror so Will can see too*


----------



## dmmj (Sep 30, 2015)

you know I think I'm starting to be insulted here


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 30, 2015)

dmmj said:


> you know I think I'm starting to be insulted here


Proximity means alot.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 30, 2015)

Southern California about an hour away from San Diego


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 30, 2015)

Well that puts me out of the running.


----------



## wellington (Sep 30, 2015)

Wow,,I totally missed this maddness. Do we get any updated pics? Who,has the hatchlings now, Will or Yvonne? Congrats to you Yvonne, so nice to see someone that has had tortoises for a long time still get so very excited over them. Hope that excitement never goes away and we all feel it during our lifetime of tortoises.
Now, can we have some more pics please


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 30, 2015)

@Jacqui : You're not out of the running. Afterall, you've had first dibbies for a very long, long time.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 2, 2015)

These little guys are so cute. And they have such BIG eyes:





Last year that orchid plant shown in the first picture was in with the baby Texas tortoises. You can see all the little baby bite marks off the edges of the leaves. I guess we can add "orchids" to our edible lists.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Oct 2, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> These little guys are so cute. And they have such BIG eyes:
> 
> View attachment 150831
> View attachment 150832
> ...


They are so adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## The caretaker (Oct 17, 2015)

Congratulations. I can't wait for my first baby torts


----------

